

More information about TerraTech's AI Fleet - zanzistar
http://terratechgame.com/terratech-dev-diary-commanding-an-ai-fleet/

======
zanzistar
Hey, designer of the game here. hackthisuk posted a link to our TerraTech
Kickstarter here a few weeks ago
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7936828](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7936828)),
some of you seemed pretty interested so we thought it would be good to post an
update on what we have been upto. I'm happy to answer any questions you have
about the game. Cheers!

